# Ultimate Workbench



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks pretty interesting to me.

I found this project on our sister site Lumberjocks.com.
Ultimate Workstation - by RogueEngineer @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

I think this could be a good replacement for my work bench. Even though I love my bench, there is always room for improvement.

The poster provided a link to his website for detailed plans and instructions.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's quite a workbench, a lot of thought went into the design and construction, great for someone that has a lot of room to work with. I'd wind up using the TS to cut all the parts out and then have to get rid of it, and the dust collector too probably, to make room for it when assembled. I do like the "shelf" area under the working top as a place to put the tools you're currently using, keeping them handy but out of the way. I've always thought that a bench that wide winds up with a small area on one side where you're working and a bunch of stuff just piled up on the other side. My adjustable bench at 36" x 30" has worked out pretty well so far - if I need a larger assembly area, I could put a sheet of plywood on top of the cutting grid I use with the track saw to break down sheets of plywood.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I would have to redo the plans and downsize it to about 32 x 60... or maybe just 48 on the length. I am cramped for room.

Another factor is my uneven floor. It isn't smooth and has high and low spots all over. I believe casters would not work. I would have to resort to the adjustable feet I have incorporated into my current table. Once in place, it would stay there. Probably no access to the back side. Still gives me some inspiration to consider.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> I think I would have to redo the plans and downsize it to about 32 x 60... or maybe just 48 on the length. I am cramped for room...........


You and me both. That would fill the only available space I have left.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thought out workbench . I like how it has room directly underneith the top to place things , then shelving under that .
Dam if I only had more room


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

More room and insulation?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone figured out yet what this thing would cost to build?

There's a ton of plywood in that bench...not only expensive, but it's going to take a long time to make, and it's going to be heavy. Of course the heavy part is a good thing with any work bench.

I don't see it as being particularly useful for a full fledged workbench, more like an assembly bench with oodles of storage. I must admit I like that part.

As for space to locate it, like most of you I'm desperately short in that area.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this work table was all product of dumpster diving and hardware from ripped out kitchen cabs...
might have have 20-25 bucks in it...

.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd love to have a table like that but for me, the ideal workbench was one that was sturdy, big enough but did not use up all the available space, light enough to be moved easily, could be used as an an outfeed for the TS, an assembly table, a (too frequent) storage table...and especially one that could be knocked down and stored out of the way when necessary. This was necessitated by a smallish 2-car garage where other people (but not the car) have dibs on some of the space. Oh, and it had to be made entirely from scraps.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So...I was out in the shop working on some cutting boards. I got to thinking dam I like this workbench. What in the world was I thinking?

Maybe a new top. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell; a fresh coat of melamine and you're done!


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

It looks very nice. Also has good storage capacity.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I like it. Wish I had room for an out feed table that big. I just would not make the cut outs on the drawers. I would rather have some kind of handle. I prefer to keep as much dust and moisture out as possible with a fully closed drawer. It would be an easy change. There are all kinds of possibilities for handles.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> I just would not make the cut outs on the drawers. I would rather have some kind of handle. I prefer to keep as much dust and moisture out as possible with a fully closed drawer.


Me too.


----------

